# homemade cooling tray.



## joe82675 (Mar 20, 2021)

I am looking to build a cooling tray for my roasting. I was thinking of attaching a colander to a bucket and putting a air bed blower into the side of the bucket. has anyone else done anything like this? any tips?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

You could made something like this... Although I think it's overkill.






I actually had the opportunity to use one of those and it cools the beans (130g) in no time.


----------



## Jord93 (May 22, 2020)

Hey Joe!

I have had my Gene Cafe 101 for less than 2 weeks, slowly getting to grips with it.

As on the Facebook group most did recommend external cooling. I purchased this on Amazon and would highly recommend it if in budget.

YUCHENGTECH 500g Coffee Bean Cooler Electric Coffee Bean Roasting Cooler Home Coffee Bean Cooling Plate Double Layer Filter 220V

It is £89.99 UK. Build quality is superb & it is heavy. Think will last for years. (I did need to oil fan but took 2 mins to do)

Literally cools the beans in well under a minute & has chaff net.


----------



## WestlandWessex (Jan 26, 2020)

Jord93 said:


> Hey Joe!
> 
> I have had my Gene Cafe 101 for less than 2 weeks, slowly getting to grips with it.
> 
> ...


 Thank you for posting this Jord93, I have been looking for potential bean coolers, I think this could be the one for me 👌 .. Do you know if it comes supplied with a UK 3 pin plug fitted.


----------



## AnthonyTD (Mar 11, 2021)

joe82675 said:


> I am looking to build a cooling tray for my roasting. I was thinking of attaching a colander to a bucket and putting a air bed blower into the side of the bucket. has anyone else done anything like this? any tips?


I made exactly this about 15 years ago.

Found a 220V blower at the local electronic shop and built the box around it out of MDF. Cut a hole to fit a kitchen sieve and added some aluminium tape around the sides of the sieve above the typical bean batch size. This prevents air being sucked from above the beans and forces it through them.
A square based sieve with solid sides would be best but this works so well that I never tried anything else.


----------



## Jord93 (May 22, 2020)

WestlandWessex said:


> Thank you for posting this Jord93, I have been looking for potential bean coolers, I think this could be the one for me 👌 .. Do you know if it comes supplied with a UK 3 pin plug fitted.


 Yes it does indeed!

When it arrived the fan was not spinning correctly. It needed oiling. There is instructions how to do it. I used 3 in 1 oil. Been fine since. Just might need oiling every few months. It is a big fan.

Here is vid & pic

















/monthly_2021_03/20210319_161042-2.mp4.8ee0b8309dd2f2b60b35ffc1ea2b1311.mp4" type="video/mp4">
View attachment 20210319_161042-2.mp4


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

all you need now is a pot stirrer


----------

